# Couch to 5K



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Anyone else done this?

I've started it with the intention of getting myself fitter but also my daughter who runs with me as well.

We're only on our second week but seems decent for anyone who has been stuck without much exercise since beginning of lockdown.

Just 9 weeks of gradually building up how long you run for - I do need some new running shoes though that's now clear!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I tried it last Summer. Got to about week 5 then came down with a bad chest for about a month and never really picked it back up.
It does help you progress though. Good luck. :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Yes...first did it back in October 2018, completed it and consolidated for a few months then moved onto 10k's, both running plans work well if you just take your time and stick to it.

Started running again in the last few months after a 2 year break for cancer treatment, started over with C25k and I'm back to three 5k's a week.

I'd recommend Gait Analysis and some decent shoes, in fact I bought some new shoes this morning and had my gait checked again.

So...good luck with it and stick to it, there will be times when you feel like quitting, but keep at it and you'll complete it.

Buying running shoes is just as addictive as buying detailing products.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

good luck!

defo get some decent trainers, I wear holy tramped out kit at the gym but my trainers prob cost more than my full wardrobe! 

try a running shop to measure your gait and buy something to minimise injury. lol, just realised ur near me. I'd go to Asics at York outlet


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep, I used it last year. I'm a runner, mainly 10ks and half marathons. As I get older I've finally had to listen to my body after injury. Damaged ligaments early last year and my usual rest for 2days wasn't working. :lol:
Wife suggested couch to 5k and have to say it was what I needed. The gradual build up and having someone tell me when to walk and run was perfect. Previously I would have run till I hurt then moaned like hell cos ankle wasn't right!
Trainers, if you're serious get your gait checked. You'll only need it done once. Trainers to me are like handbags are to the wife. Funnily enough, had a pair delivered yesterday, they were in the sales:thumb:


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

My missus did C25K and really enjoyed it, and I was surprised how quickly it seems to move you on. I didn't do it, and was more of an accidental runner and just kept pushing until I got to 5k - now I do that 4 times a week, with the odd 10k just to remind myself why I stick to 5k :lol:

As others have said, get some decent trainers and your gait checked - makes a world of difference and will reduce the chance fo injuries.

Then you'll end up chucking money at a Garmin :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I tried it last Summer. Got to about week 5 then came down with a bad chest for about a month and never really picked it back up.
> It does help you progress though. Good luck. :thumb:


Might be time to start it up again then mate? Good luck back to you haha.



AndyQash said:


> Yes...first did it back in October 2018, completed it and consolidated for a few months then moved onto 10k's, both running plans work well if you just take your time and stick to it.
> 
> Started running again in the last few months after a 2 year break for cancer treatment, started over with C25k and I'm back to three 5k's a week.
> 
> ...


Yeah my feet do turn in on the inside - "overpronate" I think (had lots of twisted knee bother when I was younger, finally turned out that I am able to slightly over extend my knee so occasionally did that causing it to hurt like hell and swell up loads, after doing that for maybe 50 times in my life it got to the point it did hurt bad but stopped swelling up so gave up football a long time ago.) 
haha hoping to just stick to the one pair of trainers mate, you're not one of these people who keep their trainers in the fridge are you? :lol:



kingswood said:


> good luck!
> 
> defo get some decent trainers, I wear holy tramped out kit at the gym but my trainers prob cost more than my full wardrobe!
> 
> try a running shop to measure your gait and buy something to minimise injury. lol, just realised ur near me. I'd go to Asics at York outlet


yeah will go and have a look mate thanks for the advice.



Darlofan said:


> Yep, I used it last year. I'm a runner, mainly 10ks and half marathons. As I get older I've finally had to listen to my body after injury. Damaged ligaments early last year and my usual rest for 2days wasn't working. :lol:
> Wife suggested couch to 5k and have to say it was what I needed. The gradual build up and having someone tell me when to walk and run was perfect. Previously I would have run till I hurt then moaned like hell cos ankle wasn't right!
> Trainers, if you're serious get your gait checked. You'll only need it done once. Trainers to me are like handbags are to the wife. Funnily enough, had a pair delivered yesterday, they were in the sales:thumb:


Yeah the forced walks definitely help to keep my daughters interest, otherwise I'd probably end up dragging her around. Thanks buddy.



Podie said:


> My missus did C25K and really enjoyed it, and I was surprised how quickly it seems to move you on. I didn't do it, and was more of an accidental runner and just kept pushing until I got to 5k - now I do that 4 times a week, with the odd 10k just to remind myself why I stick to 5k :lol:
> 
> As others have said, get some decent trainers and your gait checked - makes a world of difference and will reduce the chance fo injuries.
> 
> Then you'll end up chucking money at a Garmin :lol:


I did used to run loads of distances when I was in my teens, as mentioned above the knee injuries, learning to drive and going out drinking with mates ended up stopping that haha.
Need to get back into it though as fitness levels have dropped further than I'd like.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

No fella, don't keep them in the fridge but... I do log the km's for each pair, might seem strange but it's good to know when they're just about worn out.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

When you get into it and hopefully stick it it , you will buy more trainers.
Like today it was raining and I wore a pair of black under armour for my run, always black for wet runs. If I am going out for a short 5k jaunt then will go for a light pair of trainers as will be going faster pace. I have a pair of Brooks Ugly sweater with bells and sugar cane laces that are specifically to be worn through out December and week either side. My trainers get changed in the summer as well. I have thick cushioned Under Armour Machina for anything over 10k. In all I have about 10 to 12 pairs. All miles are logged so I know when they can get demoted to be worn to work.
I am neutral as my feet don't turn in or out but stress I have never had my gait measured and do just fine. No injuries in last 5 years and am 53 now.
It is a good hobby when you get into it but I did find it very hard to start off with in 2014 as you tend to start to fast and struggle.
Loads of good apps like Garmin Connect, Strava and Under Armour that sync with a chip in your shoes.
Good luck with it all, I find it much more fun than cleaning cars.

Mark


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

AndyQash said:


> No fella, don't keep them in the fridge but... I do log the km's for each pair, might seem strange but it's good to know when they're just about worn out.


so there's a km limit to trainers? Will it not depend on the stature of the person wearing them? i.e. a heavier person is likely to wear them out faster due to the extra weight landing on them than a slim person? I'd just go with the look of the sole probably and how worn the grip is.



brooklandsracer said:


> When you get into it and hopefully stick it it , you will buy more trainers.
> Like today it was raining and I wore a pair of black under armour for my run, always black for wet runs. If I am going out for a short 5k jaunt then will go for a light pair of trainers as will be going faster pace. I have a pair of Brooks Ugly sweater with bells and sugar cane laces that are specifically to be worn through out December and week either side. My trainers get changed in the summer as well. I have thick cushioned Under Armour Machina for anything over 10k. In all I have about 10 to 12 pairs. All miles are logged so I know when they can get demoted to be worn to work.
> I am neutral as my feet don't turn in or out but stress I have never had my gait measured and do just fine. No injuries in last 5 years and am 53 now.
> It is a good hobby when you get into it but I did find it very hard to start off with in 2014 as you tend to start to fast and struggle.
> ...


I doubt that I'll be going with lots of pairs mate, but who knows at this early stage. I'll probably get mine checked again as although they do tip to the inside I do land on the outside of the heel so that bit gets worn out first on all my shoes.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

vsideboy said:


> so there's a km limit to trainers? Will it not depend on the stature of the person wearing them? i.e. a heavier person is likely to wear them out faster due to the extra weight landing on them than a slim person? I'd just go with the look of the sole probably and how worn the grip is.
> 
> I doubt that I'll be going with lots of pairs mate, but who knows at this early stage. I'll probably get mine checked again as although they do tip to the inside I do land on the outside of the heel so that bit gets worn out first on all my shoes.


Yes...the general thinking, from those that know about this sort of thing, is they last about 500k before the cushioning effect starts to deteriorate, though I'd imagine this figure has a certain amount of latitude.

Alternating pairs is supposed to make them last longer and I can see the thinking behind that.


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

AndyQash said:


> Yes...the general thinking, from those that know about this sort of thing, is they last about 500k before the cushioning effect starts to deteriorate, though I'd imagine this figure has a certain amount of latitude.
> 
> Alternating pairs is supposed to make them last longer and I can see the thinking behind that.


Yeah, my Garmin records the distance I've run in trainers and advises you when it's time to change


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

being a tight Yorkshire man I change mine every year, round about the same time the new 'models' come out with new colours. and buy last years!

then demote the running trainers to walking the dog etc. after 500 miles they still look well but have lost some of the support etc.


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

kingswood said:


> being a tight Yorkshire man I change mine every year, round about the same time the new 'models' come out with new colours. and buy last years!
> 
> then demote the running trainers to walking the dog etc. after 500 miles they still look well but have lost some of the support etc.


This is EXACTLY what I do :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan guys thanks, going to asics shop on Sunday, will let you know what I end up with. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

vsideboy said:


> Sounds like a good plan guys thanks, going to asics shop on Sunday, will let you know what I end up with.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I found Asics to be really helpful. If you keep up your running, it's worth getting re-assessed as well. Having lost a bit of timber over time (as I've kept running) I didn't need as cushioned shoes.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Got these Gel Pulse 12, £60

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Last run of week 6, 25 minutes of run today.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

vsideboy said:


> Last run of week 6, 25 minutes of run today.


Nice one...


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Started the 1st 25min run of Week 7 yesterday, 10 minutes in and left calf felt like it was going to tear so had to give up and walk home. Gutted.

Got my vibro massager on it several times between the run and bed and thankfully not as sore as it was yesterday so that's good.

Also found some better calf warm ups to do so will be trying those next time.

Fingers crossed.


----------

